# Macon,GA-Male-Hahn-#A236828



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.maconpd.com/animalcontrol/

HAHN - ID#A236828

My name is HAHN.

I am a male, black and brown German Shepherd Dog.

My age is unknown.

I have been at the shelter since Dec 10, 2009.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

same shelter as:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1331113&page=0#Post1331113


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Ohh, this is a long time to be a shelter!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

He can't even stand up in what ever thing he is in. That has to be so uncomfortable. Poor guy!


----------

